# Cockatiel Moody - Biting!



## Tania (May 28, 2012)

I bought a cockatiel from a pet shop 3 days ago, a hand raised 3 month old. Bird has NOT had wings clipped.
In the shop i held it several times on different days before purchasing (bird stepped up, stood on hand and shoulder, I put it by my chest, gave it neck rub)- and I noticed the following:
- did not like being grabbed out/or being put into cage - however did not bite
- allowed me to stroke neck when next to my chest
- stepped up from shop keepers hand to my hand
- only nibbled never bit anyone
- liked to stand on shoulder

Now i have bought it HOME the following is happening:

- I am not in charge the bird is!
- Bird happy to stand on shoulder, runs across hand to get to shoulder as 
does not like hands
- Bird happy to eat out of my hand
- Bird happy to allow me to put hand in cage to clean
- sometimes turns her back on me if not happy with something i am doing
- does not like fingers and hands - if sees finger pecks it
- will not step onto hand or finger if i persist it will bite
- if i stroke its neck it will lung forward, if i continue will go into a biting
frenzy
- when bird is out of cage and i try putting bird back by grabbing hold of bird
she struggles, tries opening wings and bites constantly while in my hands.
- once bird is on my shoulder it doesn't want to go anywhere else eg: back
in cage, onto floor, table etc....
- bird has become dominating.

I have to do as bird wants to avoid aggression.

Advise would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

there are some excellent taming and training threads here, check these to start with and go at the birds pace, dont rush him and give him time to settle in ... that's just what I know from my tiels, and i havent had them long so patience is the key 

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

When you bring a new bird home, it will be scared and a bit lost without the flock it's used to (if it was a part of a flock in the store).
You have only had it for three days, your bird needs to adjust to the new home and new routine. 
My first tiel didn't like to step up on the fingers but she would step on the shoulder and loved being carrying like that. It takes time to bond with your new bird. Your bird needs to learn to trust you, go slow, offer millet and let her be.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Also remember the bird is in a new environment. In the store, everything was familiar and the bird felt safe, now it's somewhere new and doesn't feel comfortable yet and of course, you're the culprit for bringing it to a new place. It takes time for a bird to settle in. Definitely follow the stickies (and as all of us here have learned, our birds are in charge, no matter what we may think!)


----------

